# Future City ----Shanghai China 1



## semil2010 (Jun 21, 2005)

Welcome to shanghai


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Shanghai is a great city, it's a very old city and very very modern. One of my favorite cities on this planet. :cheers:


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Really nice collection of Shanghai


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Shanghai - I come from the sea.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Amazing pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## buzaza (May 5, 2005)

amazing pics!


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

great shots!


----------



## Jah88 (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd rather like to watch photos made by the author of thread, not just founded in the web. BTW city is very nice.


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Great city!


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Tell me if I'm wrong but I read two things in a Shanghai travel book from Lonely Planet... its said:

1) THe Peace Hotel is changing management and is going to be managed by Mandarin Oriental

2) The former British consulate building on the Bund will be renovated/ converted into a Peninsula Hotel. 

Are those two statements true?


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

cool pics i cant wait to visit the city


----------



## semil2010 (Jun 21, 2005)

10 floors,I answer you question.

one isn't true. two is tue.


----------



## semil2010 (Jun 21, 2005)

你们这群可爱的洋猪头，哈哈哈哈哈


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

nice pix!


----------



## V80 (May 3, 2005)

great...


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Great Collection of pictures!!!! Thanks for them!


----------



## semil2010 (Jun 21, 2005)

I like he . : P


----------



## V80 (May 3, 2005)

ding ding ding...


----------



## FFCP4EVER (Nov 8, 2004)

semil2010 said:


> 你们这群可爱的洋猪头，哈哈哈哈哈


 :hahano: :nono:


----------



## semil2010 (Jun 21, 2005)

啊？楼上的是中国人还是外国人呀？倒


----------



## FFCP4EVER (Nov 8, 2004)

tiger said:


> maybe................................you would fall in love with him. :cheers:



Ok, now you are trying to turn me into a gay too, huh? Fine, do you want to try him first? :cheers:


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

FFCP4EVER said:


> Ok, now you are trying to turn me into a gay too, huh? Fine, do you want to try him first? :cheers:


don't involve me,please.  

BTW,gay is usually CLEVERER than the others.


----------



## FFCP4EVER (Nov 8, 2004)

tiger said:


> don't involve me,please.
> 
> BTW,gay is usually CLEVERER than the others.


so, you don't want to become CLEVERER than the others?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

FFCP4EVER said:


> so, you don't want to become CLEVERER than the others?


i believe i am clever enough,you could consider it a bit(开玩笑的啦).


----------



## FFCP4EVER (Nov 8, 2004)

tiger said:


> i believe i am clever enough,you could consider it a bit(开玩笑的啦).



Ya Ya, I am straight and smart as hell...hohoho :jk:


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

tiger said:


> maybe................................you would fall in love with him. :cheers:


^ Who knows.

我是中国人，我现在住在纽约。
我的家乡是昆明。


----------



## FFCP4EVER (Nov 8, 2004)

Where's semil2010? I want to hear from him!


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

FFCP4EVER said:


> Ya Ya, I am straight and smart as hell...hohoho :jk:


how old are you,my damn straight.


----------



## FFCP4EVER (Nov 8, 2004)

tiger said:


> how old are you,my damn straight.


AGE IS NOTHING BUT A NUMBER.......


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

FFCP4EVER said:


> AGE IS NOTHING BUT A NUMBER.......


what a cool little straight!  

well,where is semil2010?


----------



## FFCP4EVER (Nov 8, 2004)

tiger said:


> what a cool little straight!
> 
> well,where is semil2010?



So you start to wanting him now?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> ^ Who knows.
> 
> 我是中国人，我现在住在纽约。
> 我的家乡是昆明。


hello,how are you?i love NYC,but just for visit.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

FFCP4EVER said:


> So you start to wanting him now?


i guess he is sleeping,it's late in China now.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Am doing good, NYC is HOT these days, and going to be hotter ;-)


----------



## FFCP4EVER (Nov 8, 2004)

tiger said:


> i guess he is sleeping,it's late in China now.



Where are you right now? France? China?


----------



## FFCP4EVER (Nov 8, 2004)

ok, I have to leave now...there's some other things to deal with. so bye for now.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

FFCP4EVER said:


> Where are you right now? France? China?


in France,and you?




ChinaboyUSA said:


> Am doing good, NYC is HOT these days, and going to be hotter ;-)


so is France,i just can't to breathe. :sleepy:


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

It is cooler today in NYC about 77 Fahrenheit Degree (about 25 Centigrade Degree) 
How about France, btw, where are you in France


----------



## buzaza (May 5, 2005)

this thread is getting interesting!!!


----------



## semil2010 (Jun 21, 2005)

FFCP4EVER and tiger are falling in love.


I congratulate you ,Cheers ~~~~~~~~~


I love the man like him (handsome),not are you .You are Overlord's dragon s. Thangks


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

你们有什么问题啊,别改话题. Wtf gay.

Stay on topic, everyone.


----------



## semil2010 (Jun 21, 2005)

FFCP4EVER and tiger are sleeping. After one year,they will have two babys.twins. yeah ~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

semil2010 said:


>


Cool pics. eh...btw he's a Korean boy


----------



## howelee (Dec 27, 2004)

semil2010 said:


>


妈的，一大早看到这样龌龊的东西，一天都吃不下饭，滚鸡八开，比人妖还犯贱，少到这里来丢人现眼

自然界怎么会产生这种变态的东西，你鸡八是不是跟木乃伊的一样萎靡？中国应该用对付法轮功的手段来镇压这种东西，统统除掉，一干二净，诛灭九族，断绝基因。你这种东西违背 了大自然的基本规律，天理难容，人伦不齿


----------



## semil2010 (Jun 21, 2005)

howelee,你是在说我呀？


呵呵武汉人真老土，纽约，伦敦，巴黎的GAY占总人口的15%呢，文明程度越高的地方GAY越多。
再说GAY比你们聪明的多也帅的多。


武汉大土帽。


----------



## semil2010 (Jun 21, 2005)

Gay is more clever and handsome than normal people,thanks.


----------



## semil2010 (Jun 21, 2005)

Gay is more clever and handsome than normal people,thanks.


----------



## semil2010 (Jun 21, 2005)

Gay is more clever and handsome than normal people,thanks.


----------



## V80 (May 3, 2005)

gay is shit...


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Donkie said:


> Cool pics. eh...btw he's a Korean boy


This guy is not good looking at all, he's not handsome and also with weired hairstyle, and he looks like self loving person who taking picture of himself. Don't understand why people post his picture.


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

Looking very futuristic. And I love the maglev train. Too bad the USA doesn't have the balls to build any amazing public works projects like China is doing. I have to give China credit, they get things done. Projects aren't mired in bureacratic red tape like they are here in Babylon.


----------



## buzaza (May 5, 2005)

Kenwen said:


> This guy is not good looking at all, he's not handsome and also with weired hairstyle, and he looks like self loving person who taking picture of himself. Don't understand why people post his picture.


BTW, that pic was heaviliy Photoshoped.


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

good city and great skyline


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

Eh.. Why do you say that ? :? :? :? he is not gay


----------



## semil2010 (Jun 21, 2005)

我的帖子我来顶


----------



## wwwdbwww (May 6, 2005)

*1. In a society full of "justified gays", A TRUE Gay will naturally lose his gene as a result of marriage with a homosex. those remained are genetically  not gays. Their feeling on a man should be described as "admair" rather than "love".
2. If a society admit gays, It is killing gays.

3. As a change of political situation, will shanghai continuously get the support to be NO.1 City in china? For "Shanghai Bang" has been off the stage.*


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Shanghai is matchless.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

ok... to put this thread back on topic,









what building is that (above)?


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

awesome pics, why is there a sad kid though?


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

hong kong+tokyo+nyc= thats future shanghai


----------

